# AMD, Intel, C2D vs Phenom



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Why can you buy an AMD processor with a higher clock speed at a lower price then an Intel processor?


Phenom II X4 945 -$151 -3GHz (4 core)
Athlon II X4 630 -$102 -2.8GHz (4 core)
Intel E8400 -$168 -3GHz (2 core)
Intel E7500 -$116 -2.8GHz (2 core)
Phenom II X2 550 -$96 -3.1GHz (2 core)
Athlon II X2 250 -$65 -3GHz (2 core)

The above list is in approximate order of performance according the this web link: CPU Benchmark

My question is, for the following type of desktop:
Windows XP/7 ,
Microsoft Office suite, 
Multi-tab Web browsing, 
Sim City Societies, 
Spore

Would these applications act any different running on a: 
AMD Phenom II X2 550 vs. an Intel E8400?

Please help me understand what is in fact happening at a processor scale that makes Intel processors better even at lower clock speeds than AMD processors?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with the exception of the very newest AMD Phenom II 945 and above

the intel cpu's are faster because they handle more data per clock cycle; the amd is priced lower to attract budget buyers rahter than performance buyers

the Deneb core phenom II is the first amd cpu in the last couple of years that can fight on equal performance footing with a comparable intel cpu

also the intel cpu's overclock much better than AMD (just the reverse of what it used to be years ago)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

tomshardware didn't seem to contain very many of the CPU's I was trying to compare.
I had come here knowing you guys had real life experience, and was really wondering which processor 
you would recommend as adequate for the following types of computer operations:

Windows XP/7,
Microsoft Office suite,
Multi-tab web browsing,
Sim City Societies,
Spore


Phenom II X4 945 -$151 -3GHz (4 core)
Athlon II X4 630 -$102 -2.8GHz (4 core)
Intel E8400 -$168 -3GHz (2 core)
Intel E7500 -$116 -2.8GHz (2 core)
Phenom II X2 550 -$96 -3.1GHz (2 core)
Athlon II X2 250 -$65 -3GHz (2 core)

linderman what do you feel you would recommend to someone that wanted budget gaming performance?
Anyone else's opinion?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The two best options you have listed Phenom II 945 & E8400

if you are an overclocker I would go with the E8400 as it will Overclock to 3.8ghz effortlessly

if not an overclocker /than get the Phenom II 945

motherboard for intel E8400 = GA-EP45-UD3L
for the Phenom II =
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394

your other choices are far less desirable


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful information.
Stuff to think about.

One other question: How can I find out which processors process what amount of data per clock cycle?
:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here's a small start

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/366


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

go here: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/charts/
its not perfect, but not bad


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Special2God said:


> Windows XP/7,
> Microsoft Office suite,
> Multi-tab web browsing,
> Sim City Societies,
> ...


Although I think even that 65$ athlon x2 could handle what you'll be doing. The heaviest task would be the two games which I think can run even on single core cpu's.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

emosun said:


> Although I think even that 65$ athlon x2 could handle what you'll be doing. The heaviest task would be the two games which I think can run even on single core cpu's.


 >>>>>> *and for the next couple of years into the future too ? *


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

So almost all mid range, modern, dual core processors can run the specific 
software I named, given that other hardware like the video card matches 
software specifications?

I'm not an overclocker as of yet, so I'll look into the newer AMD processors as alternatives to an Intel based build.

Thank you, I will take all this into consideration if I build sometime soon. :wave:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

linderman said:


> >>>>>> *and for the next couple of years into the future too ? *


Provided he only plays those games it should. Other then that no. Just saying the tasks he want's to achieve aren't too cpu heavy in case he's strapped for cash.


----------

